

Oracle to hand open-source Hudson project to the Eclipse Foundation - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/open-source/161775/oracle-proposes-giving-hudson-eclipse-foundation

======
ldng
This is an ugly desperate move and the Eclipse Foundation shouldn't take part
in the fight and reject the project.

But I pretty sure Oracle will bind money to the offer and the foundation will
say yes. Oracle aim is control through bureaucracy and the Eclipse Foundation
is just the perfect match for that ...

~~~
sciurus
It looks like the eclipse foundation will be happy to adopt hudson. From their
executive director:

"In our view, Hudson is coming to Eclipse for all the right reasons. The
Eclipse community is itself a big user of Hudson, and we all look forward to
the growth in momentum, innovation and predictability that will result from
this move. With the addition of the Eclipse community processes for
development, release and intellectual property management, we’re confident
that the Hudson community and ecosystem will be thrilled with Hudson as an
Eclipse project."

[http://mmilinkov.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/hudson-now-at-
ecli...](http://mmilinkov.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/hudson-now-at-eclipse/)

------
DEinspanjer
So it sounds from the article like the people who initiated the Jenkins fork
already declined EF administration. That means it is unlikely that it would
remove the fork. Also, something the article didn't explicitly call out.. Is
the Hudson trademark also part of this proposal or does that stay in Oracle's
sole control?

~~~
Lewisham
Here's my take: 1\. Oracle wanted full control of the project, which was
clearly unlikely once Kohsuke left Oracle.

2\. Once the Hudson team started acting somewhat autonomously, Oracle tried to
frighten them out of doing anything without Oracle's say by invoking trademark
litigation.

3\. Rather than have a protracted battle, the Hudson team did actually begin
talking to Oracle about taking the project to a foundation, such as Eclipse or
Apache, to ensure legitimacy of process from both sides. Those talks broke
down. I don't know any particulars, but I can believe that Eclipse was
rejected and Apache favored. If Oracle was truly agnostic about it, Apache
should have been fine. This makes me worried that there may have been (and
still be) backroom deals going on to ensure Oracle gets preferential
treatment. Your guess about keeping control of the Hudson trademark might well
be something that got passed around.

4\. Oracle absolutely did not plan for the Hudson team walking away from the
name, and were arrogant enough to believe that when they did, the Hudson brand
would live on and Jenkins would fade away.

5\. Once is was clear that the heart of an open-source project is its
developers, not its silent users (big surprise, right?), Oracle have tried to
backpedal and have run into the arms of Eclipse to try and bring developers
back.

It won't work, and like another commenter said, if Eclipse does take them up
on it, it will just look bad on Eclipse. Sadly, the Hudson name is completely
tainted at this point. And its not correct to say "Well, that's OK, because
users don't really care about all this stuff" because the users _are_
developers, and they _do_ care about this stuff. The rabble-rousers on the
sidelines, like Sonatype, also look like jerks, but at least Maven is under
Apache Foundation control, so while I can hate Sonatype, I can still use their
product without too much fear.

------
bernardwilson
Hudson = moribund.

Check github. All the developers now do Jenkins.

~~~
emilis_info
Except for one of my ex-coworkers. When I asked him why did he chose Hudson
over Jenkins, he murmured something about superior Oracle support.

~~~
Lewisham
If I was really desperate for "support" of a dead open-source project, I would
have chosen Atlassian's Bamboo.

------
BonoboBoner
Why did they fight the founders in the first place? Hopefully other projects
will be treated differently from them in the future.

~~~
brown9-2
The short version is that the developers voted to move the project's source
code hosting to github after several infrastructure problems with java.net,
including unplanned downtime (there were some issues of the wrong groups
notified for actual planned maintenance, etc).

The team at Oracle clamped down on this and said no, you cannot do this, all
decisions regarding infrastructure are to be made by us, and claimed that a
(silent) majority of the larger "user community" was not in favor of moving to
Github, although why these people did not speak up on the developer list or
why casual users cared where the source code was hosted was never explained.
After seeing how hard Oracle was to work with on simple things like hosting,
the core developers voted to fork the project rather than live under a
situation where Oracle could make threats because of their claim to own the
trademark to the name Hudson.

Longer version: <http://jenkins-ci.org/content/whos-driving-thing> and
<http://jenkins-ci.org/content/hudsons-future>

~~~
btilly
Every time I see that name change, I mentally prepend Leeroy to the name
Jenkins. Given how well known that meme is, I have to wonder whether it was
intended at some level.

See <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU> if you don't get the
reference.

